# kreative farbberatung



## 525Rainer (26. September 2008)

hallo,
ich bin derzeit am überlegen welche farben mein neuer Rahmen kriegen soll und bastel ein bisschen an fremden rahmen und radlfotos. ich dachte ich eröffne einen thread vielleicht machen ein paar leute mit und posten nicolai rahmen in abgefahrenen farbkombinationen.

die ersten versuche:


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

Sorry Namensvetter,
so etwas gab es früher mal bei Votec, der Orginal Firma, ich fand das lustig
mir den ganzen Abend damit zu vertreiben Farbkombis zu vergleichen, zu Modem Zeiten 
Dann habe ich die Kombination Gabel Orange, Rahmen schwarz, Hinterbau  Orange genommen und ich muss sagen, es endete im Augenkrebs:kotz:
Das Rad konnte ich nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr sehn, ähnlich geht es mir bei deinen Vorschlägen, überall Metastasen Ich habe mich damals als ich mir das Rad (Nicolai) kaufte dazu entschlossen es neutral zu halten, das Ende vom Lied ist, ich kann es mir immer noch anschauen, ohne wieder
Augenkrebs zu bekommen 

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist meine Erfahrung damit, aber zum Glück bietet Nicolai ja auch die Möglichkeit den Augenkrebs wieder Chirurgisch zu entfernen, wenn man es nicht mehr erträgt 

Sorry, fürn Späm 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2008)

koi-camo:











jägermeister-orange, grau, weiß


----------



## haha (27. September 2008)

ein nicolai gehört einfach schön schlicht von der farbe her.
sonst übertönt die farbe die schönen details wie z.b. die schweißnähte. hab jetzt mal von kawa grün auf alu natur gewechselt, freu mich schon tierisch, wenns vom service zurückkommt. 
trotzdem einfach jeder wie er meint..


----------



## xMARTINx (27. September 2008)

ein nicolai gehört nicht schlicht,ein nicolai gehört so wie es der fahrer haben möchte,individuell und auch mal anders,deswegen fährt man kein speiseeis oder sonst was,sondern nen nicolai

alu blank ist ne sehr gute wahl


----------



## Rastapopoulos (27. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich mich der Meinung anschließe, dass "jeder Jeck anders ist" und damit auch die Gestaltung seines Nicolais selbst in die Hand nehmen darf, habe ich Bedenken bezüglich deiner Farbauswahl.

Überlege dir mal Folgendes: du stehst mit deinem neuen "bunten" IALOCIN an der Ampel (ok, unrealisitisches Szenario dann eben: ) zufällig auf einem parkplatz und dann parkt DAS DA neben dir:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Polo-Harlekin.jpg

FAIL! Und dein Ruf unter den Kumpels ist auf alle Zeiten ruiniert.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. September 2008)

hihi


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2008)

mein jetziges ist schwarz eloxiert. ich möcht aber jetzt mal ein pulverbeschichtetes in bunten farben. jeder der auf der eurobike war oder mal im neuen katalog geblättert hat MUSS mich verstehn! 

das mehrgewicht nehm ich in kauf aber weil die oberfläche glatter ist und reisst man sich nicht so leicht die haut auf wenn man im langsameren tempo mit dem rad abfliegt und es nicht schnell genug vom körper weg kriegt.
eine andere idee wäre dass ich einen schlichten rahmen wähle und bunte aufkleber drauf mach. so kann man das design öfters mal ändern.
camo wär mir zu bunt aber der hinterbau und die gabel dürfen sich ruhig absetzen.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2008)

ui!


----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2008)

Ich bin auch eher ein Fan der klassischen Nicolai-Farben, wie schwarz/bronze-elox + die rot-schwarz-elox Team-Farben. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht die **er hätte, mal richtig in den Farbeimer reinzulangen. 

Was willste denn für einen Gabel reinbauen ? Willst du die dann auch farblich anpassen oder erstmal "stock" lassen ?

Die neuen Camou-Kombinationen sehen m.M. auch sehr cool aus. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder als Anregung angehängt:

Urban-Camou




















MfG


----------



## kroiterfee (27. September 2008)

ui
das ist bissel zu gay... die 90er sind schon lange vorbei...

bezog sich auf rainers letztes bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. September 2008)

hello!

ich denk, das sollte wirkloch jeder nach geschmack machen mit den farben, aber ich kann so kunterbunten kirmes-bikes auch nich allzuviel abgewinnen. würde mich auf 2 farben konzentrieren und dann mit den anbauteilen n paar highlights reinbringen (natürlich in den 2 farben auch).

ich krieg bald mein ion st, und das wird so  aussehen:

rahmen jägermeister orange komplett mit weissen schriftzügen
dann noch gabel, sattel, bremsen, pedale und lock-on-klemmringe in weiss.
wird ganz schick, denke ich....hoffe ich 

gruß rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2008)

gabel pass ich an oder lass sie schwarz und mach bunte aufkleber drauf. die camou farben sind nicht so mein ding passen aber gut in den thread! 
mir gefallen halt diese ganzen indiviuellen fixed gear bikes im galerie thread. zwei farben sind auch ok aber das müssten dann farben sein die sich richtig beissen 
auf keinen fall möcht ich irgendwas weisses verbaun. das kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehn aber das ist geschmackssache.
gerne hat auch jedes teil eine andere farbe. passend zu meinen  felgen!!!!!


----------



## Testmaen (27. September 2008)

Und wie gefällt die Lackierung vom Lambda aus dem 09er Katalog ?

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Eurobike zur Erinnerung:


----------



## harddaddys (27. September 2008)

Camou errinnert mir irgendwie an Koi-Karpfen.
Das Lambda sieht aus wie, was liegt noch rum das schraub ich dran.


----------



## sluette (27. September 2008)

wenn camou dann bitte klassisch oliv, das sky camou schaut nach werbung für milka aus...
das lambda gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, mach mir gerade gedanken wie das am helius fr ausschaut.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. September 2008)

ich hänge mich aus Neugierde mal dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> das lambda gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, mach mir gerade gedanken wie das am helius fr ausschaut.



mir gefällt das lambda auch aber erstens möcht ich kein weiss und zweitens was ist mit extra love parts? die fallen dann wohl aus!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. September 2008)

hm. extralove wäre dann wohl too much...


----------



## c_w (28. September 2008)

Ich find den 2ten Vorschlag ganz oben eigentlich ganz gut, aber ich bin eher der 2-Farben Typ, dann also nur Blau-Gelb *g*


----------



## City Driver (28. September 2008)

Die mint farbene Variante wäre auch was für mich.


----------



## sluette (28. September 2008)

City Driver schrieb:


>



gibt's pink auch als extra love ?
habe keine ahnung wie ihr das mit dem einfärben in ps oder gimp macht, darum mal die anfrage nach hauptrahmen in purple blue, kettenstrebe pink und druckstrebe mint.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2008)

das wär schon sehr geil aber extralove gibts nur golden rot oder schwarz oder?


----------



## zuspät (28. September 2008)

hmm sollte man sich nicht erst mal klar werden ob matt oder metallic? 
hier mal camo klassisch


----------



## Hufi (28. September 2008)

@525rainer

gute Idee, bin selber auch grad am überlegen welche Farbkombi am besten passt. 
Ich würde es aber besser finden wenn Nicolai das auf seiner Homepage anbieten würde. Einfach einen Rahmen seiner Wahl auswählen und dann lustig stundenlag Farbkombis ausprobieren. Ähnlich der Seite von Liteville, aber bitte mit größeren Bildern.
Vielleicht liest ja jemand mit und erhört den Wunsch.

So und jetzt bite weiter machen mit Vorschlägen, hab leider keine Ahnung von PS und Konsorten...


----------



## sluette (28. September 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


>



ist das original oder selfmade? schaut irgendwie aus wie nato olive als grundton und hell- und dunkel-braun per spraydose aufgetragen.


----------



## zuspät (28. September 2008)

orginal finds hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (28. September 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin derzeit am überlegen welche farben mein neuer Rahmen kriegen soll und bastel ein bisschen an fremden rahmen und radlfotos. ich dachte ich eröffne einen thread vielleicht machen ein paar leute mit und posten nicolai rahmen in abgefahrenen farbkombinationen.
> die ersten versuche:



Es gibt einen ganz guten Echtzeit-Farbkonfigurator auf der LITEVILLE-Seite, wo man für das "301" separat Hauptrahmen, Wippe, Hinterbau, Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Felgen verändern kann, eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet - alternativ matt oder glänzend: http://www.liteville.com/t/22_46.html.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2008)

ja, in einem anderen beitrag haben wir schon drüber gesprochen. aber egal wie man das liteville einfärbt. ich finds nicht so aussagekräftig wie ein verändertes foto. 
hast du mal LV´s eingefärbt und dir dann ein solches rad in farbe angeschaut (falls du eins findest sind ja fast alle schwarz oder weiss)? aber bequem ist er schon der computerkonfigurator.
so ist das halt immer wenn man die qual der wahl hat. aber a bissl eine überaschung darf vielleicht dann auch noch dabei sein wenn das paket dann kommt.
am besten ist ich mach mir ein paar versionen und legs mir auf den desktop. nach zwei wochen wähl ich dann das was ich überhaupt noch anschaun kann.


----------



## balticnor (29. September 2008)

Nicht für die Ewigkeit aber auf jeden Fall auffallend





Ich find's irgendwie Genial


----------



## zuspät (29. September 2008)

hi is ja nice die dämpfer-feder kann man des so bei nicolai ordern?


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2008)

neon dizzy camo ist die bombe


----------



## Roitherkur (30. September 2008)

Find die Farben hier alle geil. Bis auf Kamo. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie lange ich so ein Rad fahren wollen würde. Naja vielleicht geht mein Liteville diesen Winter auch zum Pulvern. Mal sehen.


----------



## roelant (30. September 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Nicht für die Ewigkeit aber auf jeden Fall auffallend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Helius gehört ein Freund aus Chambéry. Custom Geo mit tiefere Lenkwinkel... Es sieht in wirklichkeit besser aus als auf Fotos.

Das MPire dahinten ist übrigens diese Sommer in Morzine geklaut worden...


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2008)

letzterer ist mein favourit derzeit. kann ich mir gut mit meinen schwarzen vorhandenen teilen vorstellen. pink/gelb will mir meine freundin einreden!


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2008)

also wer die obere farbkombi fährt, der geht auch bei american apparel einkaufen. 

die letzte farbkombi gefällt. alerdings sollten die zuganschläge im steuerrohrbereich auch grau sein. das gold dort find ich zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2008)

das letze finde ich auch recht schick, mit den Zughaltern gebe ich der Fee
Recht


----------



## Roitherkur (1. Oktober 2008)

Das letzte ist es!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2008)

jetzt ist die frage ob ich es RAL grau mache oder in dem sensationellen nano silver wie das FR im katalog abgebildet ist. und das rot, entweder nicolai team rot oder ein signal rotorange. die gabel werd ich schon mal hellblau lackieren


----------



## Testmaen (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was das unten genau für einen RAL-Nr. ist (ließe sich aber sicher rauskriegen), aber das Grau mit dem Bomber-orange-glitter (ohne das glitter) von dem Katalog-Helius-ST fände ich ganz passend.











Besitzer ist "mad-drive". Weitere Bilder hier.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2008)

a yeah danke für die fotos.. wieder eins zum basteln :


----------



## Gehhilfe (1. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> a yeah danke für die fotos.. wieder eins zum basteln :


 
genial, wie machst du das?? Wäre auf der Nicolaiseite echt hilfreich.
Das orange/grau fände ich auch interesant wobei das pink/gelb vielleicht in hellblau/gelb auch nicht schlecht wäre.
Hinzu kommt aber noch die Problematik "Felgenfarbe"
Ich steh eigentlich auf die roten E2200er, oder die neuen grauen MAvic, die sollten dann auch zur Farbkombi passen.
Camou find ich persönlich grottenhäßlich, sieht immer irgendwie schmuddelig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2008)

felgenfarbe ist schwarz und da führt kein weg vorbei. ich hab Alex Rim Supra D, 32mm 580g. die felgen sind  sowas wie die endlösung die ich bei jedem teil am fahrrad suche und auch irgendwann finde. dafür sind die naben schön bunt. hinten chris king in rot, vorne in blau. (gedanklich ist das rad schon fast fertig und besucht mich jede nacht)


----------



## Gehhilfe (1. Oktober 2008)




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal wieder jemand mit Mut zur Farbe. Meins ist ja gelb und ich hab es nie bereut!
Das Grau gefällt mir allerdings nicht so recht, da lieber den kompletten Rahmen Lila...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2008)

mir ist heut aufgefallen das ich bereits ein rad mit sehr schicken farben besitze von dem ich mich vielleicht inspiriren lassen könnt. ich hab zumindest das grün und den blauen lenker mal aufgegriffen...






die version gefällt mir zwar nicht aber vielleicht anderen weils irgendwie auch stimmig ist:


----------



## Gehhilfe (4. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mir ist heut aufgefallen das ich bereits ein rad mit sehr schicken farben besitze von dem ich mich vielleicht inspiriren lassen könnt. ich hab zumindest das grün und den blauen lenker mal aufgegriffen...
> 
> 
> die version gefällt mir zwar nicht aber vielleicht anderen weils irgendwie auch stimmig ist:


 
 die Variante hat was


----------



## Jocka79 (5. Oktober 2008)

[/URL]

Farbe aussuchen ist immer nicht einfach...


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2008)

liegen dir rohre bei nicolai so rum? wenn ja dann besuch ich die doch einfach mal und such live aus. ich seh da schon zwei rohre die mir gefallen würden.

ja gehhilfe, stell dir das rad mit weissen und grünen spank parts, und goldener kette vor. ich möchts zwar nicht haben aber es würd hiphop phat aussehn.


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2008)

City Driver schrieb:


>



Auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist, die Wüstenfuchs Variante ist sooooo geil


----------



## sluette (5. Oktober 2008)

@ rainer:
mir gefällt dein retrospection vorschlag aus post 46 am besten. das sieht echt klasse aus . was willst du denn für teile verbaun ?


----------



## zuspät (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm etz muss ich ja scho mal fragen:
kann man auch ganz spezielle farbkombis oder muster haben? airbrush oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (5. Oktober 2008)

@ 525Rainer: Jap die Rohre liegen da so rum.

Wohne in der Nähe und wo ich mir ne Farbe aussuchen musste war ich auch ein paar mal da...kein Thema.

Ich habe mal gehört das man sich seinen Rahmen auch brushen kann, und hinterher ein klares Pulver rüber...


----------



## flyingscot (5. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand ein Beispielfoto von dem "Copper" und dem "Antik Kupfer"-Farbe (also an nem Rahmen, nicht diese Online-Farbkarte von Nicolai)? In die Richtung soll es irgendwie gehen... vielleicht auch schokobraun.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Beispielfoto von dem "Copper" und dem "Antik Kupfer"-Farbe (also an nem Rahmen, nicht diese Online-Farbkarte von Nicolai)? In die Richtung soll es irgendwie gehen... vielleicht auch schokobraun.



Hier ist Copper:
http://bp0.blogger.com/_ejwj642Qbxg...KY/8ejKQ9sq-s0/s1600-h/Argon+FR+08+copper.JPG

Oder noch 5 Wochen warten, dann kann ich echte Bilder liefern ! )


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> @ rainer:
> mir gefällt dein retrospection vorschlag aus post 46 am besten. das sieht echt klasse aus . was willst du denn für teile verbaun ?



der blau türkis? find ich auch sehr cool weil rote extra love gefallen mir einfach besser als goldene.

teile eigentlich alle die auf meinem jetzigem drauf sind:

Gabel: Fox Vanilla 130mm
dämpfer: DT Swiss
Lenker/vorbau: syntace VRO
Schaltgruppe: sram X9
Bremsen: formula oro 185mm hi u. vo
sattel/stütze: specialized + irgendwann syntace verstellbar
Kurbel: raceface XC mit rockring und truvativ shiftguide
felgen: Alex Rim Supra D
Reifen vo/hi: nobby nic 2.4 / michelin hot
Naben vo/hi: Chris King blau/rot
pedale: welgo flat


----------



## flyingscot (6. Oktober 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier ist Copper:
> http://bp0.blogger.com/_ejwj642Qbxg...KY/8ejKQ9sq-s0/s1600-h/Argon+FR+08+copper.JPG
> 
> Oder noch 5 Wochen warten, dann kann ich echte Bilder liefern ! )



Lecker... sieht ja fast nach Metallic-Lack aus...

Eigentlich ist es Schande die Schweiss-Kunst überzupulvern, aber ich kann das Schwarz irgendwie nicht mehr sehen, und bronze ist nur marginal besser.

Genial wären natürlich neue Eloxalfarben... grün oder blau , aber das wird wohl nix.


----------



## flyingscot (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade auf der Nicolai UK-Seite gelesen, dass Standard-Pulvern keinen Aufpreis kostet. Ist das hier auch so?


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Standard-Pulvern



Das Wort "Standard" beinhaltet das quasi


----------



## Testmaen (6. Oktober 2008)

Standard-Pulver und schwarz-elox sind im Preis enthalten. So Sachen wie Camou, bronze elox und "abgefahrene" Farben kosten Aufpreis.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt mal ein foto mit meinem alten rad schnell mal umgefärbt. lustig dass meine klamotten dieses vintage fotos perfekt dazupassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (6. Oktober 2008)

Soll's eigentlich ein FR oder AM werden ?! Bin wegen der unterscheidlichen Farbvorschlagsrahmen etwas verwirrt.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2008)

am liebsten eine mischung aus beiden. mal sehn was möglich ist. die geo ist noch unentschiedener als die farbe!!!


----------



## sluette (6. Oktober 2008)

perfekt ! schuhe passen auch, ich sage nur: ordern !


----------



## Elfriede (8. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen 525Rainer,

hier mal zwei Vorschläge meinerseits. Die beiden Rahmen gefallen mir von der Farbkomposition sehr gut. Vielleicht kann man das ja aufs Nicolai ummünzen.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn das geld gold wäre dann wäre es was für mich


----------



## Elfriede (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich dachte man könnte die Farben leicht abgewandelt übernehmen:

Specialized: 

orange und weißer Helius - Hauptrahmen, schwarz eloxierter Hinterbau und goldene Wippe, Dämpferaufnahme, Kabelführungen und Schrauben mit Scheiben.

Rocky Mountain: 

Helius weird genau so gepulvert wie der Rocky Rahmen nur ohne den Gelben Abschnitt. Also ein schönes dunkles glänzendes Rot und ein glänzendes Schwarz. Dazu wieder goldene Eloxalteile.

Könnte das vielleicht mal einer machen? Ich kenn mich mit Photoshop usw. nicht aus. Rainer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. Oktober 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Moinsen 525Rainer,
> 
> hier mal zwei Vorschläge meinerseits. Die beiden Rahmen gefallen mir von der Farbkomposition sehr gut. Vielleicht kann man das ja aufs Nicolai ummünzen.



ich weiss nicht... das sx schaut schon schön aus, aber so detailiert bekommt man's wohl eh nicht hin (fänd ich auch ein bischen billig). 
und das 3 farben design des rm, ne... das isses nicht.


----------



## Testmaen (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich find beide Rahmen auch recht ansprechend, aber leider hängt dem Rainer das Trend-weiß zum Hals raus.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2008)

weiss geht gar nicht! aber ich hab auch schon wegen farbverlauf überlegt. im action thread das vom gap jumper ist ja eh so ähnlich wie eure vorschläge..

aber in punkto farbverlauf schwebt mir eher sowas vor!!!!!!!

ich liebe dieses fahrrad:


----------



## Testmaen (8. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich liebe dieses fahrrad:



Ja dann ab dafür! Wenn Nicolais Picasso das ganze Camou-Zeugs hinkriegt, sollte sowas ja kein Probelm sein!


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2008)

ja, ich glaub farbverläufe sind für die kein ding.. aber muss schon was eigenes sein. ich glaub von den türkisgrün blau und rot eloxal komm ich nicht mehr weg. ich leg mir das aufn desktop und wenns mich eine woche lang nicht nervt bestell ichs..


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Oktober 2008)

haha... genauso!


----------



## sluette (9. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> weiss geht gar nicht! aber ich hab auch schon wegen farbverlauf überlegt. im action thread das vom gap jumper ist ja eh so ähnlich wie eure vorschläge..
> 
> aber in punkto farbverlauf schwebt mir eher sowas vor!!!!!!!
> 
> ich liebe dieses fahrrad:


 
ach du kacke , bei dem anblick bekomme ich weltraumherpes... 
ne, das ist mir ne nummer zu bunt. geht nicht, gar nicht, nix für mich


----------



## c_w (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich hätt' da was für Rainer bei mir im Keller stehen... Raleigh Hardtail von Mitte der 90er, gelb, orange, rot, pink... dazu die passenden Anbauteile und er wäre glücklich *g*
Aber das Schmuckstück nutze ich als Tourenaufbau, wenn ich Tour sage meine ich Schutzbleche, Licht, Starrgabel, Gepäckträger vorne und hinten und Schwalbe Marathon *g*


----------



## zuspät (9. Oktober 2008)

porno! mehr davon


----------



## flyingscot (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibts eigentlich Erfahrungswerte, wie schwer die Pulverbeschichtung ist? Idealerweise bei einem Helius CC/AM/FR, komplett inkl. hinterbau ohne "special effects".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (13. Oktober 2008)

Je nach Rahmengrösse/-modell ca. 200gr.


----------



## harddaddys (14. Oktober 2008)

200gr. ist absolut min. eher gegen 300-350gr.


----------



## Testmaen (16. Oktober 2008)

So, Woche ist um. Bild noch als Hintergrund ?


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Oktober 2008)

es hat keine woche gehalten. grundsätzlich frag ich mich in letzter zeit ob ich die farbe grün (jäger, polizisten) überhaupt auf meinem fahrrad haben möchte.
derweil bastel ich ab und an noch ein paar weitere fiese kombinationen. zumindest das model ist jetzt entschieden nachdem ich an den geodaten herumgerechnet habe. ein Helius AM in M, extra love und pulverbeschichtet wirds definitiv werden.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Oktober 2008)

Nein, diese Farbkomposition ist eindeutig "WÜRG". Viel zu blass. Ich will was grelles!


----------



## Omegar (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde den Rahmen am besten in maximal zwei Farben halten. Du kannst dir das ding auch nen Monat als Desktophintergrund halten, aber ob dir die Farbe noch nach zwei Jahren gefällt ist eine andere Sache.
Wenn du es richtig bunt haben willst, solltest du mit grellen Anbauteilen rechnen, da man diese irgendwann auch mal gegen eine Andere Farbvariante umtauschen kann.

Nimmst du zu krasse Farben überlegst du nach zwei jahren das Ding neu Pulvern zu lassen... zumindest geht es mir gerade so. Ich überlege ob ich nicht Alu-roh oder schlichtes schwarz nehme...


----------



## zuspät (19. Oktober 2008)

mal so ne frage am rande wie is des mit den elox farben halten die oder wie siehts aus mit ausbleichen oder so? oder is des alles total verschleiß frei? und die haltbarkeit? hab da mal was von eloxierten speichennippeln gehört die recht weich sein sollen oder kommt des immer auf den hersteller und das verfahren an?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Oktober 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> mal so ne frage am rande wie is des mit den elox farben halten die oder wie siehts aus mit ausbleichen oder so? oder is des alles total verschleiß frei? und die haltbarkeit? hab da mal was von eloxierten speichennippeln gehört die recht weich sein sollen oder kommt des immer auf den hersteller und das verfahren an?



Eloxierte Teile sind auf die Farbe bezogen leider nicht verschleißfrei. Es kommt in folge des Gebrauchs zum Ausbleichen der Farben. Am deutlichsten ist es mir bis jetzt bei einem Tune Würger aufgefallen. Dieser war nach langjährigem Gebrauch nicht mehr rot sonder blass rosafarben.

Es dauert natürlich einige Zeit, bis ein eloxiertes Teil seine Farbe verliert!

Bei den von dir erwähnten eloxierten Speichennippeln handelt es sich sicherlich um Nippel aus Aluminium, die nun einmal deutlich weicher sind als Messingnippel.


----------



## AustRico (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe auch noch eine Farbfrage;

Mein Händler meint ein gepulverter Helius Rahmen kostet EUR 75 Aufpreis vgl. zu schwarz eloxiert da jede Pulverbeschichtung immer eine "Sonderfarbe" darstellt.
Ich war der Meinung alle auf der Nicolaihomepage angeführten Farben (außer Camo und Bronze elox) seien Standardfarben - wer hat recht?

LG Rico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (20. Oktober 2008)

kostet keinen Aufpreis !


----------



## AustRico (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke!
Noch etwas; gibt´s alle auf der Nicolaipage angeführten Farben sowohl glänzend als auch matt?


----------



## Omegar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja, im allgemeinen kannst du davon ausgehen, das Nicolai dir jede RAL-Farbe in glanz und matt pulvern kann... da bleibt nur die Qual der Wahl!


----------



## softbiker (24. Oktober 2008)

He da möchte ich au mal was vorschlagen.

Bei Alutech gibt es so ein wunderschönes dormant-grün. Das ist grün-metallic und schaut echt super aus. 

Hier im Bikemarkt verkauft grad einer einen Alutech Pudel in dormant-grün.

Oder himmelblau. Das finde ich persönlich auch noch schick. Mit schwarzen Nicolai-Schriftzügen und rotem Hinterbau.

Gruß Michi


----------



## zuspät (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm also ich gebs auf. hab etz ne woche lang gegrübelt: mattschwarz mit goldenen flakes, babyblau oder rosa mit silber-flakes, mattschwarz mit pin-strips, flipflop, oder candy-pink. ich weiß wilde farb-kombis.

was soll ich sagen, nach längeren gesprächen mitm lackierer wird der rahmen etz orange bin mal gespannt. bilder gibts demnächst in meim album

soviel zum thema farbwahl


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> hmm also ich gebs auf. hab etz ne woche lang gegrübelt: mattschwarz mit goldenen flakes, babyblau oder rosa mit silber-flakes, mattschwarz mit pin-strips, flipflop, oder candy-pink. ich weiß wilde farb-kombis.
> 
> was soll ich sagen, nach längeren gesprächen mitm lackierer wird der rahmen etz orange bin mal gespannt. bilder gibts demnächst in meim album
> 
> soviel zum thema farbwahl


Mein Schwager hat auch ein oragenes FR und wird immer angelabert er sei Holländer und die Mülltonne zum Leeren stünden  hinterm Haus etc bla bla. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (25. Oktober 2008)

danke des baut mich unheimlich auf


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2008)

softbiker schrieb:


> Bei Alutech gibt es so ein wunderschönes dormant-grün. Das ist grün-metallic und schaut echt super aus.



Das kann ich bestätigen... auch deshalb ist mein Freerider ein Alutech geworden.






Mein AM/Enduro wird aber ein Nicolai...


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> danke des baut mich unheimlich auf


 Ich find es aber geil in oragne















besser?


----------



## zuspät (25. Oktober 2008)

und wiiiieeeee!!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2008)

hab mir mal das foto ausgeliehn!
da hätten wir jetzt azureblau mit roten extra love und hinterbau in RAW! lenker und gabel wär eh schwarz. Chriskings sind dann beide rot. aufkleber in silber alternativ in rot.
lieblos gebastelt:


----------



## checkb (30. Oktober 2008)

@Rainer

Ich glaube es wird Frühling bis du die Farbe hast. 

checkb


----------



## softbiker (31. Oktober 2008)

Hey Rainer also die Farbe sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Allerdings mal ehrlich  findest du dass das raw am Hinterbau dazupasst?? Doch nicht wirklich. Also ich hab auch keine Idee was passen würde allerdings der Hauptrahmen mit den Extraloveparts gefällt gut.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2008)

raw hinterbau und die rawdecals... hmm sieht gay aus.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2008)

hinterbau in azureblau, rot extralove und rahmen in RAW mit neuen fetten aufklebern vollpappen.
ich glaub es ist ziemlich wurscht was ich mir schliesslich und endlich bestell mir gefällt alles ausser weiss und schwarz


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn nun dieses "extra love" ?
Die farblich abgesetzten Kleinteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Die farblich abgesetzten Kleinteile?



jep!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2008)

im grunde der ganze rahmen aber explizit die rot oder gold eloxierte wippe + lagerschalen.


----------



## nori (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich lese hier schon ne ganze Weile mit da ich auch überlege welche Farbe ich nehmen soll. Was mich bislang am meisten umhaut ist die Farbe des neuen Perp:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/176325

Der Wahnsinn wie ich finde...


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2008)

das blau ist eins a... wie die babyblauen porsche.


rainer, egal welche farbe dein fr bekommt: durch deine action wird es immer geil aussehen!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2008)

es wird ein AM! und es darf mir gar nicht zu gut gefallen sonst pass ich nur auf drauf !

dieses blau, lichtblau und diese farben wie pink, giftgrün, lila und türkis werden nächstes jahr voll einschlagen.


----------



## DJT (31. Oktober 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> dieses blau, lichtblau und diese farben wie pink, giftgrün, lila und türkis werden nächstes jahr voll einschlagen.



Ein bisschen Lichtblau-Pulver wird für meins auch bald draufgehn


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2008)

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/176325



Da haben die Amis doch glatt meine Designidee mit dem Schriftzug geklaut.  Nichts ist mehr sicher auf dieser Welt. 

checkb


----------



## sluette (1. November 2008)

rainer, ist deine bestellfrist nicht nun schon abgelaufen ?
was wird's nun ? unglaublich...


----------



## Schildi (1. November 2008)

ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach nem leuen look und bin auf der seite von Kraftstoff bikes auf nen bike konfigurator gestußen wo man sich das ganze schon mal angucken kann persönlich min ich gerade bei schiefergrau mit roten klebern und rot eloxierten umlenkhebeln oder eben dem comencal türkisblau stad rot ne farbkombi die ich von der trek werbung in der MBR geklaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. November 2008)

die dudenseite wäre für dich hilfreicher gewesen.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2008)

ja unglaublich! der hauptrahmen wird 5009 azureblau weil ich die farbe absolut untrendig finde und irgendwie schön. dazu die rot eloxierten extra love parts weil sie dann mit meinen ck´s harmonieren werden. gabel und lenker bleibt schwarz bis ich was neues kauf. und hinterbau wird raw. falls mir das nicht taugt wird er halt einfach nachgepulvert. aber ich hab das bei dem yeti hier gesehn ich find das sieht sehr technisch aus und erinnert mich an die alten pinarellorahmen mit verchromten hinterbauten.


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2008)

Raw-Alu sieht sehr geil aus, ich hatte ja meinen Keiler so. Gefällt, gearde in Kombination mit den roten Eloxteilen.


----------



## Hufi (2. November 2008)

Hier noch ein Farbvorschlag, Turner Sultan aus dem mtbr Forum


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2008)

schönes beispiel. wär mir jetzt zu feminin und so glitzer ist auch nicht meins. aber echt ein schickes radl mit den naben und dem hinterbau.
hab grad die bestellung rausgeschickt. vorbild war übrigends das hier:


----------



## Hufi (2. November 2008)

gute Vorlage, heist das blauer Rahmen mit Extra Love Parts?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2008)

Das Yeti ist eine perfekte Vorlage !


----------



## kroiterfee (2. November 2008)

ein königreich für die gabel am yeti


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2008)

Wieso, die gibts doch sogar zu kaufen ?!
Leider ziemlich schwer. (für 4x Zwecke)


----------



## 525Rainer (3. November 2008)

am yeti stört mich so vieles, da reissts nur die vintage lackierung raus. in den 90ern gabs einen heavy duty bericht in der bike und da war ein yeti mit synchros parts die erste wahl. sowas ist halt hängengeblieben.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. November 2008)

du glaubst der mtb-bravo?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wieso, die gibts doch sogar zu kaufen ?!
> Leider ziemlich schwer. (für 4x Zwecke)



die 2007er 4x wc? wo???


----------



## v09 (3. November 2008)

Das rosa-glitter Turnerbike sieht lässig aus, ist aber wohl eher was für Girls. Fährt jemand von Euch Buben eine pastellblau-glitter Variante und kann Bilder posten?

Thnx


----------



## Omegar (7. November 2008)

hey Jungs: Rosa ist einfach toll... und definitiv nicht feminin!

PS: Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert!


----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Weiss nicht ob es hier in dem Wust an Infos schon stand.
Aber wie hoch ist der Aufpreis für Extra Love?


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Ah Danke ... 
Dachte das geht bei jedem Rahmen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2008)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht geht das bei allen Helius Modellen und beim
ION, Lambda weiss ich nicht!


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Bei Nicolai ist alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. xMartinx hat doch am M-Pire auch Teile eloxiert bekommen, die nix mit Extra Love zu tun hatten.


----------



## Omegar (8. November 2008)

die hat er meines wissens doch selber eloxiert, oder?
Ja, hat er.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. November 2008)

multiple persönlichkeit?


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2008)

Hat er nicht.


----------



## zuspät (14. Dezember 2008)

welche farbe is es den etz geworden?
hab etz mal meine teile bekommen und find se schön, überleg scho ob ich mei bass auch in sowas lackieren lasse


----------



## flyingscot (14. Dezember 2008)

Geile *******... ich find die Farbe genial, nur ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit rumfahren will... da sieht ja jeder im Umkreis von 5km, wenn man mal nen verbotenen Trail fährt...

Edit: huch... die Sterne oben werden automatisch gesetzt, sone Piep Piiiiep mit dieser Piiiep.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Dezember 2008)

..das orange is der hammer !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2009)

@ rainer:

wann ist eigentlich liefertermin ?


----------



## Bingo79 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

anbei ein LINK zu Liteville:

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html

Rahmenform ist ähnlich wie beim Helius (andere Dämpferanlenkung)

So lassen sich recht einfach Farbkombis erstellen.

Gruss

Ingo


----------



## Wilhelm (15. Januar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> anbei ein LINK zu Liteville:
> http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html
> Rahmenform ist ähnlich wie beim Helius (andere Dämpferanlenkung)
> So lassen sich recht einfach Farbkombis erstellen.





Wilhelm schrieb:


> [*28.09.2008*, 21:07,                          #*28*] Es gibt einen ganz guten Echtzeit-Farbkonfigurator auf der LITEVILLE-Seite, wo man für das "301" separat Hauptrahmen, Wippe, Hinterbau, Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Felgen verändern kann, eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet - alternativ matt oder glänzend: http://www.liteville.com/t/22_46.html.



........................................


----------



## Bingo79 (15. Januar 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ........................................



Ups, nicht gesehen.


----------



## richtig (15. Januar 2009)

hat jemand schonmal die kombination bronze elox - rot eloxierte anbauteile und decals gesehen? ich will einen helius rahmen bestellen und bin auch grade am "input" suchen.

also, einerseits gibts geile pulver-kombinationen. das heck sollte allerdings schon eloxiert sein, was die sache dann schon etwas schwieriger macht. die pulverung ist nach nem jahr allerdings auch alles andere als schön, also will ichs mal mit eloxal versuchen.

hat da jemand ein farbbeispiel? ich hab noch keins gefunden.

grussascha


----------



## haha (15. Januar 2009)

bronze elox mit roten elox... ich glaube, dass wird hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (15. Januar 2009)

kann momentan nur mit blau dienen. (siehe galerie)

mache dir aber gerne ein foto wenn mein x4 dämpfer vom service zurück ist. dann erkennst du wenigstens wie es farblich zusammen passt. rot passt schon, noch geiler und seltner ist aber grün. 

bronze kommt auf den fotos allerdings selten so rüber wie es in real ist.


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2009)

schick mit dem blau. ich meine aber die anbauteile des rahmens... in erster linie. das würde mich mal interessieren.
weiß außerdem jemand, ob nicolai auch rahmen rot eloxiert? das wäre dann auch nochmal eine überlegung: teamfarben nur eloxiert.


grussascha


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> weiß außerdem jemand, ob nicolai auch rahmen rot eloxiert?



Ruf doch mal bei denen an und frag einfach mal


----------



## chris12 (16. Januar 2009)

eloxierte rahmen finde ich auch voll scharf. es gab doch mal von santa cruz eloxierte rahmen in orange. das sah so genial aus.....


----------



## richtig (16. Januar 2009)

so viel zum thema "eloxierte rahmen". für mich der absolute schweißporno!!! leider kommen auch die ausgefrästen gussets bei ner pulverung einfach nicht so gut rüber... gerade das helius AM finde ich sieht gepulvert aus wie spritzguss. bei elxal, gerade bei hellem eloxal, siehts einfach nur oberkrass scharf aus.

grussascha


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2009)

bronze elox und das blau sieht absolut geil aus und bronze elox und rot mit extra love und roten decals und roten chriskings und und und sieht wahrscheinlich noch viel viel geiler aus. JUST DO IT!
ich find eloxal auch sehr geil aber aber aber: ich finde bei stürzen ist so ein pulverbeschichteter rahmen nicht so rauh und scharfkantig.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

raw und elox sind Schweißporno pur, wobei ich finde das raw noch nen Tick krasser ist!













Gruß Gürü.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2009)

Und die nano-Farbtöne kommen da auch fast ran ! Pulverbeschichtung, aber sehr fein.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2009)

zu meinen "xtralove"teilen am m-pire,die wurde bei nicolai zu einen recht fairen preis eloxiert,normalerweise wirds nicht gemacht da der aufwand extrem hoch ist,schon allein wegen der passgenauigkeit der lager usw..der kalle hat mal ne ausnahme für mich gemacht
danke nochmal!!!


----------



## zuspät (8. März 2009)

haaaaalllllooooo, raaaiiiinnnneeeer!!!???
was ist es den etz geworden? halt uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden!
hab etz auch des problem mit der farbwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. März 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> haaaaalllllooooo, raaaiiiinnnneeeer!!!???
> was ist es den etz geworden? halt uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden!
> hab etz auch des problem mit der farbwahl



Du bist zuspät, sonst wüsstest du das


----------



## ultraschwer (9. März 2009)

ist das raw bei nicolai so zu haben?

raw heißt keine weitere schicht? pflege?


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Raw heißt roh, naggisch, natur...
Keine weitere Schicht !
Pflege mit passender Stahlwolle, wenn nötig.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. März 2009)

Boah so ein Sch.. warum finde ich den Thread jetzt erst.. Hätte meine Farbwahl auf jeden Fall beeinflusst...

Jetzt aber bidde nicht lachen, weil nicht so profimäßisch wie der rainer...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. März 2009)

..is  das steingrau ???? geile farbe - hätte schwarze oder grüne  decals dazu genommen ... aber : geschmacksache sagte der affe - und biss herzhaft in die seife ....


----------



## BOSTAD (9. März 2009)

Glaube Aircraftgrau


----------



## zuspät (9. März 2009)

@guru: ja anscheinend is mein name programm (seuftz)
hmm grau is auch lecker. schwarze gabel lenker usw. dunkelgrauer rahmen und rote laufräder uih des is so bisala hot-rod-style


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Schau dir mal "nano-silber" an, ist auch im 09er Katalog.
Ist eine dünnere, sehr harte Pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## BOSTAD (28. März 2009)

Hi wollte mal zeigen wie gut mir dieser Thread geholfen hat, mein Fahrradaussehen vorherzusagen 

Zuerst die eingefärbte Variante:





*VS.*






das ist doch mal eine gute Hilfe gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rus (5. Mai 2009)

Hej Alle,

Was ist die Pink tarnfarbe RAL nummern?  Ich moechte PINK mein raw Intense SS.

Vielen Dank von Amerika,
Rus


----------



## Testmaen (5. Mai 2009)

Which pink do you mean exactly ? Do you have a pic which shows "your" pink ?


----------



## guru39 (5. Mai 2009)

bestimmt das!


----------



## Rus (5. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Which pink do you mean exactly ? Do you have a pic which shows "your" pink ?


Alle drei Farbe von die Nicolai Pink tarnfarbe. Ich weisses nicht wo bilder finden sich...doch, alldort ^.  Die RAL nummern ist?

Rus


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

@Rus: Simply write an e-mail to Nicolai.


----------



## schlammdiva (6. Mai 2009)

@ guru
das ist ja ein schnuckeliges Helius. Ganz nach meinem Geschmack 
Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rus (7. Mai 2009)

Hier ist RAL 4003 und 3015 mit schwarz.


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> @ guru
> das ist ja ein schnuckeliges helius. Ganz nach meinem geschmack
> Welche größe ist das?



s


----------



## softbiker (7. Mai 2009)

Wer noch mehr neue Modell 2010 sehen will, klickt hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5878662#post5878662

Ein paar rattenscharfe Farbkombis dabei. Besonders lecker das Bmxtb.

Grüße Michi


----------



## kelpwald (10. Juni 2009)

Guten'Abend. 

Hat zufällig irgendjemand 'nen Rad in *Nano Silver*, idealerweise auch noch abfotografiert? 

Kommt im Katalog ja schon eher grau rüber, die Jungs bei Nicolai meinten aber jetzt, dass das ganze doch schon ziemlich silberfarben sei. 

Prinzipiell erscheint mir persönlich das Nano-Pulverzeug als 'ne ganz attraktive Sache, so als Kompromiss zwischen Elox-"Farben" (Kratzer, Farbabweichungen, Umwelteinflüsse...) und normalem Pulver (Nähte dick übergeschlammt, zu glatte Oberfläche...), aber es ist für mich jetzt schwer abzuschätzen, wie das in Natura so wirkt, insbesondere der Fabton silver. 

Mein Händler hat nix in der Farbe da, und leider liegt Lübbrechtsen jetzt auch nicht gerade so top-verkehrsgünstig... 

Falls mir also jemand mit 'nem Bildchen, oder auch nur 'ner persönlichen Einschätzung weiterhelfen könnte dankte ich ganz feierlich.

T


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

Rus schrieb:


> Hier ist RAL 4003 und 3015 mit schwarz.



not schwarz, thats anthrazit-grey.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

Habe mich auch für das Nano-Silber interessiert. Mir würde von Nicolai abgeraten, anscheinend ist das Nano-Silber extrem schwer zu reinigen. Sieht am Anfang gut aus, bekommt man später aber nie so richtig sauber.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

gut zu wissen... welche farbe hast genommen, dreamdeep?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gut zu wissen... welche farbe hast genommen, dreamdeep?



RAW mit Violetten ExtraLove Decals


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2009)

schwarz anodisiert ohne Decals!


Darth Bike!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> RAW mit Violetten ExtraLove Decals



sehr gut! bei mirwirds auch raw. dann poliere ich dne 2 wochen lang. dann geht er zu khujand und bekommt ein paar schichten klarpulver... dann erst extralove-decals... farbe weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr gut! bei mirwirds auch raw. dann poliere ich dne 2 wochen lang. dann geht er zu khujand und bekommt ein paar schichten klarpulver... dann erst extralove-decals... farbe weiss ich noch nicht.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings ist halt bei dem unlackierten, mit Scotch Bright behandelten Rahmen der Vorteil, dass man Kratzer etc. einfach kurz raus "polieren" kann.


----------



## kelpwald (10. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Habe mich auch für das Nano-Silber interessiert. Mir würde von Nicolai abgeraten, anscheinend ist das Nano-Silber extrem schwer zu reinigen. Sieht am Anfang gut aus, bekommt man später aber nie so richtig sauber.



Jo, haben mir die Nicolai-Jungs eben auch am Telefon gesagt. Werde wohl morgen mal da vorbei fahren, um das Problem genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, da ich durchaus immer noch Interesse an der Nano-Geschichte habe.

So'n Fahrrad ist ja kein OP-Besteck, richtig?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings ist halt bei dem unlackierten, mit Scotch Bright behandelten Rahmen der Vorteil, dass man Kratzer etc. einfach kurz raus "polieren" kann.



jo... aber bis da ein kratzer in das pulver kommt...  an meinem koi waren da kaum spuren 

ich will halt nicht imme rpolieren und machen müssen sondern fahren. grade wenn das bike voll aufgebaut ist kommt man an einige stellen nur noch schwer ran. 

bei mir fehlt nicht mehr viel. nur der rahmen, die felgen, speichen und pedale. rest ist da.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich will halt nicht imme rpolieren und machen müssen sondern fahren. grade wenn das bike voll aufgebaut ist kommt man an einige stellen nur noch schwer ran.


Ich auch nicht. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das in der Pflege so macht. Werde es aber nicht polieren, sondern bei Bedarf nur mit dem Scotch Bright  bearbeiten. Den legt Nicolai den RAW Rahmen bei.




> bei mir fehlt nicht mehr viel. nur der rahmen, die felgen, speichen und pedale. rest ist da.


Super

Bei mir ist auch schon alles da, bis auf die Thomson ahead kappe aus den USA! Bin gerade dabei das HR einzuspeichen. Der Rahmen soll am 26.6. kommen


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

nette geste von nicolai! bekommt man die extra love decals einfach so ohne das man e.l.-teile verbaut hat?

auf was für ein gewicht kommst du?

mach auf jeden eine seite voll bilder wenn der rahmen da ist! man was bin ich neugierig.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2009)

Anscheinend ja, hab danach gefragt und die ohne Probleme bekommen.

Gewicht sollte so bei 14,4 kg liegen, mit KS I-900 Vario Sattelstütze und RP23, muss aber meine Teile Tabelle noch mal aktualisieren.

Die Bilder kommen, darauf kannst Du Dich verlassen


----------



## waschi82 (11. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bekommt man die extra love decals einfach so ohne das man e.l.-teile verbaut hat?


 
Kein Ding. Einfach ne nette Mail und ein paar Euro (ca fuffzehn) in nen Umschlag und 4-5 Tage später haste die schönen Exxxxtra Love Decals am Bike!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Juni 2009)

ich werde über 2000 otten für den rahmen lassen, ich glaube da können sie ein stickerset dazu legen. zumal ich den rahmen ohne aufgeklebte sticker haben will.


----------



## haha (15. Juni 2009)

falsch gepostet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (22. Juni 2009)

ich hab nochmal ne frage um thema raw: hat jemand schon erfolgreich seinen rahmen raw bestellt, poliert und klar gelackt? gibt es bilder von sowas? kommt man gut zwischen/hinter die gussets? wie habt ihrs gemacht?

mir schwebt da so eine kombination schwarze schwinge, polierter hauptrahmen mit schwarzen decals vor.

grussascha


----------



## Testmaen (22. Juni 2009)

Also gerade "raw" war ja nun schon einige Male hier. Schau dir z.B. mal die Galerie von Guru an.

Poliert sieht so aus bzw. kann so aussehen, wenn man entsprechend Zeit und Aufwand reinsteckt, um den Rahmen auf Hochglanz zu bringen.

vorher:













nachher:




































Link zu dem Thread auf mtbr: *Klick mich*


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2009)

Alter... Ich glaub ich sprech für Alle, die schonmal mit ner Tube Elsterglanz und ner Polierscheibe über nem kleinem Brakebooster oder ähnlichem hingen...der Typ is schmerzfrei. Reschpekt!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2009)

..sabber .....


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

Klarlack auf poliert dürfte nicht besonders gut halten.

Aber polieren und eloxieren solllte funktionieren. Hinterher dann nochmal polieren, dann wirds ganz fein (und man kann auch noch Farbe rein machen).


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juni 2009)

will auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juni 2009)

dann doch lieber raw so wie er aus der produktion kommt und dann klarpulvern. das polierte ist doch too much.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> dann doch lieber raw so wie er aus der produktion kommt und dann klarpulvern. das polierte ist doch too much.


Sehe ich auch so


----------



## zuspät (23. Juni 2009)

wow erinnert mich iwie an kampfstern galaktika respekt, viel arbeit für nen geilen effekt. mir persönlich wärs aber auch zuviel des guten.


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von RAW/ELOX:





Ich finde das passt gut zum Nucleon. 

Alternativ käme für mich glaub ich dann doch nur was klassisches in Frage:





Experimente will ich bei so nem teuren Rahmen keine machen!

Grussascha


----------



## Testmaen (23. Juni 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von RAW/ELOX:



Es gibt viele tolle Farbkombination, aber das muss ja letztlich dir gefallen. Keinem anderen.

Klick dich einfach mal durch die "Zeigt eure Nicolai's/Helius'"-Threads, da gibts Tonnen von Bildern und Beispielen.

Um welchen Rahmen geht's bei dir ?


Gruß


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Es gibt viele tolle Farbkombination, aber das muss ja letztlich dir gefallen. Keinem anderen.



Ich benötige eine "kreative Farbberatung" - keine Lebenshilfe 



Testmaen schrieb:


> Klick dich einfach mal durch die "Zeigt eure Nicolai's/Helius'"-Threads, da gibts Tonnen von Bildern und Beispielen.



Leider kein RAW/ELOX.



Testmaen schrieb:


> Um welchen Rahmen geht's bei dir ?



Nucleon TFR.

Danke und Gruß
Sascha


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Ich benötige eine "kreative Farbberatung" - keine Lebenshilfe




Ne, du brauchst eine langweilige Farbberatung. Weil:



richtig schrieb:


> Experimente will ich bei so nem teuren Rahmen keine machen!


----------



## Testmaen (23. Juni 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Experimente will ich bei so nem teuren Rahmen keine machen!





richtig schrieb:


> Ich benötige eine "kreative Farbberatung" - keine Lebenshilfe



Was denn nun ?



Wie sprechen dich folgende Farbkombis an ?






Der Hauptrahmen ist zwar silber-elox und nicht mehr erhältlich, aber um mal nen Eindruck von silber-schwarz zu bekommen nicht schlecht.





















Das hier ist glaube ich sogar "raw":























			
				richtig schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ käme für mich glaub ich dann doch nur was klassisches in Frage:



















Dann noch ein paar "gewagtere" Farbkombinationen:
















MfG


----------



## richtig (23. Juni 2009)

ui, da sind sogar bilder dabei, die ich noch nicht kenne 
danke fürs posten.

raw/schwarz ist ok, das mit dem orange aber auch ganz schön. leider sehen die pulverungen nach 1-2 jahren total stumpf aus. obwohl ich das teamrot schick finde.

ich habe bis jetzt nur 2-3 rahmen in raw gesehen, einen davon in natura. das passt finde ich zu diesem maschinenbau-style der rahmen.

wenn man einen rahmen raw bestellt, kann man den trotzdem glänzend oder matt transparent pulvern lassen?

grussascha


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

Die Fox 36 in Braun würde glaub ich gut zu meinem Helius passen...

Aus welchem Jahr war die nochmal? 150mm? Absenkfunktion? Das war die mit Luft, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (23. Juni 2009)

2005 glaube ich.

Siehe auch http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/federgabeln/36-rc2.39090.2.htm


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bin kurz davor etwas dummes zu tun und bräuchte dafür nochmal die Bilder aus Winterberg, auf denen die Bikes mit den neuen Elox-farben drauf waren, ich finde die nicht mehr, kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juli 2009)

Was genau hast Du denn vor?

Hier die Farben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400913&highlight=gr%FCn


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Juli 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor etwas dummes zu tun ...



ich habs schon gelesen im anderen forum 
hihi.
ne spass, was planst du wirklich?


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Juli 2009)

Super, vielen Dank und ruck zuck... Ja, von dem Ding im anderen bÃ¶sen Forum bin ich weg. UnmÃ¶glich das Ding mal zur Probe zu fahren und die FahreindrÃ¼cke sind so arg subjektiv, das sie nicht zur Entscheidungshilfe taugen. Die sind echt noch mehr Sekte da drÃ¼ben, als wir! Na das neue AFR blind zu bestellen wÃ¤re die Dummheit, zumindest fÃ¼r mein Sparschwein und die Eloxfarben tuen ihr Ã¼briges. Haben es mir schon in WiBe angetan, allerdings gab es da das AFR noch nicht... Aber wenn ich es mir mit allen WÃ¼nschen zusammenstelle wird mir aufgrund der Summe schon etwas schwummerig. Oh, grad gelesen, Elox kostet 400 â¬ Aufpreis :-(


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Juli 2009)

frag nochmal nach.. es muss mehr bunte elox bikes geben! wart ab bis das AC  von user weiss nicht mehr wer da ist.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juli 2009)

Ah verstehe, wolltest erst ein Bike einer bestimmten Asia Importmarke 

400 sind schon ne menge nur fürs Design. Da müssen einem die elox Sonderfarben schon extrem gut gefallen.


----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2010)

da mir am WE wieder vorgeworfen wie kreativlos ich bin - Frauen - überleg ich ob das nächste Bike ein bißchen farbiger werden darf soll.
Meine Ideen:









Gabel, Kurbel und LRS sind komplett schwarz.

Dachte den Thread könnte man mal wiederbeleben


----------



## stuk (27. April 2010)

meine Favoriten sind derzeit beim Pulver und mit schwarzen Anbauteilen
aircraft grey matt (habe ich bestellt) wird dann aber auch nicht bunt.
mit Farbe:
kawa-grün glanz mit rot extralove und roten steuersatz
orange glanz blauen extralove und blauen steuersatz

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (27. April 2010)

Der grüne ist geil.
Ein bissl extra-love blau und der Rest schwarz. Schick


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2010)

Das helle grün ist ja mittlerweile fast ein Klassiker, gefällt mir sehr gut. Gelb/schwarz kommt auch gut. Nur das Grün/rot beißt sich.


----------



## fuzzball (27. April 2010)

so ich glaub ich komm dem Ideal näher, blau elox damit man den Schweißporno sieht 



müsste gut zu der Gabel passen



jetzt muss ich mir das blau nur mal live ansehen


----------



## stuk (27. April 2010)

wenn doch pulver dann wäre doch das verkehrsblau wie von den autobahnschildern ne möglichkeit


----------



## luk! (27. April 2010)

Blau-Elox mit orange (Hebel etc, Decals, Steuersatz) kombinieren? 
Den Elox-Look habe ich nicht hinbekommen, deshalb nur blauâ¦



Nur ein FR statt AC, aber das hatte ich halt schonmal freigestellt und zerlegtâ¦


----------



## hands diamond (27. April 2010)

blau/orange finde ich auch geil! ist aber evt. schwierig das mit den restlichen teilen stimmig aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2010)

ach schwarz geht immer , blau/yellow elox wäre auch klasse


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich in gerade dabei ein Helius AM zu konfigurieren.
Ich bin mir schon recht sicher, dass ich den Hinterbau in schwarz elox nehme und rot Extralove dran kommt. Unsicher bin ich mir beim Hauptrahmen: schwarz elox oder grün elox? Welche Farbe würdet ihr bei grün für die Decals nehmen?


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

glossy-rot oder heisst es rot-metallic? Auf grünem Elox. kommt sicher cool


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

@fuzzball

Hier gibts ein Helius AC in sulfur-gelb also schwefelgelb. Schaut schick aus. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/269266/cat/45

oder @hands diamond
goldene decals


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

Das Gold sieht echt geil aus zum Grün. Ich bin mir nur unschlüssig, obs dann nicht etwas viel wird mit rotem Extralove.


----------



## c_w (3. Mai 2010)

Joa, da musst du dich wohl entscheiden. Entweder gruen-schwarz-rot oder gruen-gold/orange. Beides gemischt ist imho nicht so der Knaller.


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Isch würd glossy-rot nehmen. Und den Hinterbau würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht Schwarz eloxieren.
Wenn dann wie oben nur die Druckstreben, das gäbe nen schönen Kontrast zum Rest. Ist hald aber auch ne Preisfrage.


----------



## c_w (4. Mai 2010)

Ich muss den Thread kurz missbrauchen, aber weil ich mitbekomme, dass hier einige ihre Räder umlackiert/eloxiert(?) haben:

Ich hab hier nen älteren Hardtail Rahmen, lackiert, Alu. Ich würd' den gerne mal "frisch" machen lassen, um ihn dann mit ner Nabenschaltung und ein paar HS-11 oder so zu nem netten, robusten Alltagsrad aufzubauen.
Am liebsten würd' ich den eloxieren lassen, wenn das geht . Ansonsten halt pulvern... Wer macht sowas? Was kost' der Spaß? Was muss ich beachten?


----------



## zuspät (4. Mai 2010)

rahmen komplett zerlegen, gewinde abdecken, nach dem lackieren gewinde, bremssattelaufnahmen, etc. nachschneiden. 
rahmen selbst abschleifen oder strahlen lassen. ca. 30â¬
danach zum lackierer/pulverer geben je nach lack ab ca. 80â¬
hier im forum gibts auch den ein oder anderen der pulvert und eloxiert

solltest mal die sufu bemÃ¼hen. 
hier mal was aus dem nachbarforum

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=59679


----------



## Harvester (6. Mai 2010)

hat hier jemand nen pic von einem Rahmen in Bordeauxviolett?

mir schwebt da so was vor.....

Hauptrahmen Bordeauxviolett
Hinterbau weiß
Decals weiß

was kostet das (neu)pulvern eigentlich bei -N-?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2010)

guck mal bei den ufos

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434851&page=16

sieht schick aus, obwohl ich nicht weiß ob es genau deine Farbe ist.....

mfg


----------



## luk! (6. Mai 2010)

so?


----------



## Harvester (6. Mai 2010)

geeeeeeeeenau so! danke!!!!!


----------



## Harvester (7. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> ........
> was kostet das (neu)pulvern eigentlich bei -N-?


 

kann mir damit noch wer helfen?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,kann mir jemand helfen,hab einen speziellen Farbwunsch fürs Lambda. Hab leider kein Fotobearbeitungsprogramm und würd gern sehen wie dat Lambda im neuen Wood Camou Look aussieht.
Das soll mein neues Bike werden,wäre toll wenn dat jemand machen könnte
Foto gern dat von der Nicolai Seite nur der Rahmen,Danke.


----------



## wildbiker (9. Juni 2010)

Gibts die Farbe gold (kein eloxal)? Hätte gern den Hauptrahmen in Gold die anderen Teile in schwarz. Ist sowas möglich? Wenn jm. noch nen Foto hätte wärs super.


----------



## Paramedicus (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo! Is mal wer so nett und kann mir via fotoshop o.ä. mal ein helius am oder   
ac in schokobraun mit weißer gabel und türkisen decals posten!Hinterbau auch braun? Ich bin da ni so firm drin. Wär echt ne feine sache. Vielen dank......


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. August 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich auch so ein XTR Grau ?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (6. August 2010)

salü

ja xtr grau gibt es als ral ton. müßte 8017 sein, einfach mal beim vinc nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. August 2010)

ich finde das passt hier


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2010)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> salü
> 
> ja xtr grau gibt es als ral ton. müßte 8017 sein, einfach mal beim vinc nachfragen.



8017 ist braun...


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

Hat jemand ein N in XTR grau?


----------



## Andi-Y (12. August 2010)

Ist aber nicht ganz die Antwort auf deine Frage. Ist zeltgrau.
Andi


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. August 2010)

Klasse. Geile Farbe. Hast du RAL Nummer?


----------



## alterknochen (13. August 2010)

RAL 7010...sieht echt geil aus! Ist das glänzend oder matt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (13. August 2010)

Danke! Es ist glänzend, wobei es mit der Zeit auch etwas matter wird.


----------



## stuk (13. August 2010)

echt sehr schönes afr, Glückwunsch.
ich habe Wochen überlegt ob ich mein AM auch so mit zeltgrau/weiss oder aircraft-matt mit schwarz-matt machen sollte....ist dann aircraft-matt geworden.

@MarcoFibr: XTR-grau hab ich mal beim Händler gesehen, geht ein wenig ins Bläuliche, sonst sehr nahe am zeltgrau.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. August 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gibts die Farbe gold (kein eloxal)? Hätte gern den Hauptrahmen in Gold die anderen Teile in schwarz. Ist sowas möglich? Wenn jm. noch nen Foto hätte wärs super.



Du kannst auch Sonderfarben pulvern lassen. Ich glaub wenn du mit dem Konfigurator rummspielst kostet das 75 aufpreis. Dann kannst du sogut wie jede Farbe pulvern lassen. Muss nur die RAL Nummer angeben.


----------



## chris12 (15. August 2010)

hat jemand noch gute fotos vom kryptonite grün? ich habe bei google nur ganz kleine und nicht besonders gute fotos gefunden.

gibts vielleicht sogar jemanden der ein helius in der farbe hat?


----------



## akastylez (13. Januar 2011)

Wasn der Mintton für ne RAL?


----------



## baiano (13. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen, 

hat jemand mal ein Foto von einem N mit gold eloxiertem rahmen und meinetwegen schwarzem Hinterbau oder kpl. gold eloxiert? Habe schon irgendwo mal ein Foto gesehen, finde es aber nicht wieder!

Gruss
felix


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6869226&postcount=256


----------



## baiano (14. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Dreamdeep, 

genau das habe ich gesucht! Vielen Dank!

Grussfelix


----------



## stuk (14. Januar 2011)

hallo baiano,

bedenke aber das dieser Rahmen nicht "normal" ist.....
ich glaube er wurde vor dem eloxieren poliert und glänzt daher mehr und ist glatter als das normale elox.
mfg


----------



## baiano (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Stuk,

danke für den Hinweis. Wenn dann würde mich ein nicht polierter Hauptrahmen in gold elox mit schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau reizen. Ging grundsätzlich erstmal um eine optische Verdeutlichung meiner ungefähren Vorstellungen. 

grussfelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Kurze Frage, entscheide ich mich heute für eine Farbe (gepulvert), kann ich die dann später wieder ändern lassen? Ich finde es schwierig, sich für eine Farbe zu entscheiden  Heute möchte ich eher etwas kräftiges, buntes und Morgen vielleicht etwas eher dezentes .... ist soooooo schwierig


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2011)

Sicher....Sandstrahlen und es ist wieder ab...


----------



## abbath (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe heute nacht geträumt, ich hätte mir ein RC gekauft. Mit orange eloxiertem Hauptrahmen, orange gepulvertem Hinterbau und silbernem Umlenkhebel. Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau haben sich irgendwie gebissen...


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2011)

Orange elox steht bei auch auf der liste


----------



## trailterror (10. Februar 2011)

Weiss egtl jem. Ob mal vll gelb elox im raum/in planung bei nicolai steht?

Danke


----------



## marco2 (10. Februar 2011)

Das Nicolai Goldelox ist schon sehr gelb.


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2011)

Mmmmh, muss ich mir dann noch mal genauer anschauen; ich befürchte es entspri h aber nicht dem gelb was ich mir wünschen würde


----------



## c_w (11. Februar 2011)

Je heller das elox, desto fleckiger wird's. Ich glaub, gelb elox wuerde nicht sehr gleichmaessig...


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2011)

Hi,

ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe, da ich mein ION etwas umbauen möchte:
So sieht es momentan aus:






So plane ich den Rahmen, Druckstreben in grau passend zu meiner Boxxer WC keronite:




Was meint Ihr? Paßt die Kombo aus grau/schwarz elox und extralove gold? Kurbel noch in grau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (18. November 2011)

Mir gefällt´s aber die Farbgebung sollte in erster Linie ja dir gefallen


----------



## stuk (19. November 2011)

mein AM ist ja komplet in Aircraft (mit schwarzen Teilen).
Ich glaube Orange/Gold würde nicht dazu passen.
Außerdem wirkt die Druckstrebe dann vielleicht wie ein nur "vorgestrichendes Ersatzteil"
Bei deinem ion-Aufbau (Lenger,Naben,Extralove) würde ich die Strebe vielleicht in Gold/orange machen lassen aber eigentlich find ich deine Kiste so wie sie ist perfekt.


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> mein AM ist ja komplet in Aircraft (mit schwarzen Teilen).
> Ich glaube Orange/Gold würde nicht dazu passen.
> Außerdem wirkt die Druckstrebe dann vielleicht wie ein nur "vorgestrichendes Ersatzteil"
> Bei deinem ion-Aufbau (Lenger,Naben,Extralove) würde ich die Strebe vielleicht in Gold/orange machen lassen aber eigentlich find ich deine Kiste so wie sie ist perfekt.



Da die Gabel nun grau ist (neue Boxxer WC keronite), wollte ich eben die Farbe nochmal am Hinterbau aufnehmen


----------



## Harvester (19. November 2011)

wenn ich mir das Originalbild so anschaue brauchst du doch nur etwas Staub/Dreck dranmachen


----------



## WODAN (18. Dezember 2011)

Es ist vollbracht, hoffe ich finde dieses Jahr noch Zeit zum Aufbau


----------



## sluette (21. Dezember 2011)

bin mal gespannt wie die Kiste anschließend ausschaut, denke das wird was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2011)

ich liebe diese Farbe.........


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ich liebe diese Farbe.........



ich fand die farbe eher langweilig. bin mal gespannt womit WODAN das kombiniert.


----------



## stuk (21. Dezember 2011)

Khujand:  was WODAN plant, steht doch weiter oben


----------



## cycophilipp (21. Dezember 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wasn der Mintton für ne RAL?



HAMMER!!! GEIL!!!! Ich würd mir selbst zwar nie diese sonnengebleichten Farbtöne aufs Bike spritzen, aber das Bild und die Farbkombi ist mal richtig FETT!!!


----------



## Jack22001 (21. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, entscheide ich mich heute für eine Farbe (gepulvert), kann ich die dann später wieder ändern lassen? Ich finde es schwierig, sich für eine Farbe zu entscheiden  Heute möchte ich eher etwas kräftiges, buntes und Morgen vielleicht etwas eher dezentes .... ist soooooo schwierig



Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit Nicolai. Da kannste eins wie nen Kanallbonbon einfärben und eins dezent  
ich hab jetzt endlich die Bestätigung von Rasant für mein zweit N erhalten. Jetzt muss es nur noch gebruzzelt werden.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wasn der Mintton für ne RAL?



Das blau hinten find ich total toll. 

Falls irgendjemand was in der Farbkombi hat und es ihn einfach nur noch ankotzt, ich hätte ein schwarz eloxiertes UFO ST zum tauschen


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2012)

Hat jeman ein Aufbau in Orange? Jägermeister...


----------



## Diamondaine (10. September 2012)

Google hat auf der ersten seite bei "Jägermeister Orange" gleich mehrere Nicolai aufbauten 

außerdem hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5144647&postcount=1346


----------



## machero (11. September 2012)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Also gerade "raw" war ja nun schon einige Male hier. Schau dir z.B. mal die Galerie von Guru an.



Wie ist das eigentlich... Müssen die RAW-Rahmen noch irgendwie "versiegelt" werden (Klarlack?), oder kann man das auch so fahren ?


----------



## sluette (12. September 2012)

zusammenbauen, drauf setzen, gas geben... und ab und an mit schleifflies (feine stahlwolle) säubern, dann sieht das wieder aus wie neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (14. September 2012)

Hat jemand ein Helius in Raw mir orangenen Extra Love Parts und ein Bild davon? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

pic by guru

ist leider kein helius.


----------

